# Thanksgiving On The Beach In Half Moon Bay



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Had a heck of time getting reservations anywhere on the central coast, but I finally got some for the State Beach at Half Moon Bay! Won't be as warm as locations further south, but hey - we're camping!








Now I need to figure out how much turkey I can fit into that Weber Q-200


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Now what could be better than Thanksgiving on the beach, in the Outback?








Have a great time!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Scrib,
Have a great Thanksgiving. I've been to Half Moon Bay many times salmon fishing but never camping.
Let us know how the campground is and good luck with the turkey.

Lou


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds great. That picture looks like Jalama.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like a great place to spend Thanksgiving
Have a great time









Don


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been looking too! I owe my son a camping trip and I was looking for a Friday/Saturday night stay either the weekend before Thanksgiving or the weekend of the 25th/26th and I can't believe how hard a time it is to find anything! To top it off, www.reserveamerica.com web site says "California State Park reservations" will be unavailable from November 3rd - November 15th!

I'm shooting for the Bodega Bay area and I think I can get a site for the 17th and 18th that way I'm not caught up in all the 'end of the holiday' traffic on Sunday the 26th.

Enjoy your Turkey day on the beach!


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I know it's a little far south from where your thinking, but, I just got back from Carpinteria State Beach. It was great. Full hookups if you get those spots. There is a whole other section that was basically vacant. There are spots that you can actually pull the rear slide out over the sand. Clean shower and restrooms. Great weather when we were there. The full hook-up spots are a little tight to get into, but they are wider than most. Half Moon Bay would be great, have fun.

Beerman


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm envious! Have fun!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

You may want to take a crab trap or 2 with you.
There is a little pier you can walk out to on the far north side of the harbor.(end of the parking lot)
I have always caught something there!
Lots of fun for the kids and dad too!

Happy Trails,
Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Now what could be better than Thanksgiving on the beach, in the Outback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Jeff! Maybe we should think about doing something like that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now what could be better than Thanksgiving on the beach, in the Outback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Jeff! Maybe we should think about doing something like that!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Take some pic's Doug. My Outback is tucked away for the winter, so I'll have to enjoy the winter by heading over to Sunriver and skiiing the weekends away. (which doesn't suck!)


----------

